# Water pipe?



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Water pipe or rubber hose?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

"Fred, just use what's in the truck and let's go home. Hurry dangnabbit!"


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice work man. What torque setting do you set the clamp at?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Its funny irrigation pipe


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

The best thing is how they tucked it in the corner like that! Did you work on it or walk?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The toilet was 50 plus years old and the repeat customer wanted a new one. We returned the next day, replaced the toilet and the rubber hose.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Nice work man. What torque setting do you set the clamp at?


I assume the plumber used the hope setting on his torque wrench. As in hope it doesn't blow out.


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Atleast he doubled up on the hose clamps. Someone here has to be optimistic


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

If that was my neighborhood, the customer would have said "it lasted 25 years, so what's the problem".


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumber said:


> If that was my neighborhood, the customer would have said "it lasted 25 years, so what's the problem".


Don't see much of this in the wealthy northern suburbs of Atlanta. But the cheaper customers will use that reasoning for sure.


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

That's not a rubber hose. It's what we call Cajun copper!! ......Ain't it Boudreaux?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

At least there is a valve!


----------

